# Swiftech MCP655 12 VDC Pump



## tubesaddict

While cleaning out my closet I found this Swiftech MCP655 12 V DC Pump. It is probably three years old, bought it when I thought I was going to get into watercooling, never did. Worried about it being lonely in the closet for three years? Dont be, it has been kept company by its box mates, a stack of Where's Waldo books, a badminton racquet, and tax documents. A quick googling turned up quite a few hits on this, looks like this unit is still in production. Newegg is selling it for $74.99. How much is this thing worth being three years old? Looking to sell it on either craigslist or OCN, I would sell it for slightly less on OCN. Newegg Link

Edit: It does have the 5 speed control selector.


----------



## Summit

$45-50 Shipped?


----------



## TheCh3F

$50 seems fair considering the age.


----------



## xToaDx

$55-60 shipped.


----------



## meticadpa

I say $50 because of its age.


----------



## qaz393

55shipped


----------



## Shanghaied

Anything over $50 shipped, I'd rather buy it new. I really want to thank you for the excellent photographs. I was planning to buy this pump and didn't understand the speed settings until I saw your photographs.


----------



## Mike431635

I would gladly buy this off you


----------



## Adrienspawn

60 shipped. Demand is pretty high, and although it's old, it's unused.


----------



## 0m3g4

I would say $55 shipped.


----------



## Eastrider

I'm interested on this pump. Considering I'm on Europe, I'd happily pay 10-15$ more for shipping by having it by that price.

But how you say it's degraded by the age? Should be a problem if planning to run it 24/7? Or any heavy performance decrease even when unused? :icon_confursed:


----------



## reedo

$50 if you wanted it gone


----------



## Eastrider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reedo*


$50 if you wanted it gone


Uh? What you mean?


----------



## reedo

i was telling op a price point that i thought it would sell quickly at


----------



## DennisC

$55 shipped.


----------

